# Selle Italia vs Selle SMP



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

What is the difference between these two? Obviously the beak and curve shape of the SMP, but are they going to noticeably different for long rides?

Looking at 

Selle SMP Extra Saddle

or

Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow TI Men's Bicycle Saddle 

Both of them are on Amazon (I cant post links yet.. argh)...


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Night and day different saddles. The word "selle" means "saddle" in Italian. That's the only thing these two have in common.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Required reading for the SMP-curious: http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/blog/2011/09/all-about-smps/


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Night and day different saddles.


Agreed.
I have had both.
Wont be going back to Selle Italia any time soon.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know. I just moved from the Specialized Romin Pro to the Selle Italia Superflow and am very happy with it. If you are looking at saddles with large cutouts, check it out.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Fireform said:


> I don't know. I just moved from the Specialized Romin Pro to the Selle Italia Superflow and am very happy with it. If you are looking at saddles with large cutouts, check it out.


Sorry, that is still a very different saddle to an SMP.
That appears to be a flat shape vs the SMP which has a pronounced dip between the front and rear.
The SMP is designed to be run so that the rear "wing" and the section just before it dips away at the nose are almost level.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I didnt say they were the same--they are obviously quite different I said the superflow was worth checking out if you were looking at saddles with large cutouts. I really like mine.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

OP, You sould like a really good candidate to buy your saddle from a place that has a trial/exchange program. It'll be well worth whatever you pay in excess of finding the cheapest price on line.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

For years as far back as the early 80's I had problem with numbness and my so called "pubic ramus" rubbing on the edge of just about every seat I have tried over the years. I am 5ft-6in and weigh 128 lbs so my saddle of choice and the one that finally got rid of all my seat problems is the SMP "evolution". I own two and would highly recommend this saddle for someone close to my height and weight.


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, that explains why I couldnt find either product on their opposing sites...

So, I'm looking at the Selle SMP Extra, but do not see that on their website. I want to be sure I'm getting the right product. I'm assuming the Selle SMP Strike Extra (what is what I see on the Amazon web page) is a road class saddle and not a Mountain bike or something like that.

I intend on doing some longer rides and want to get a good saddle that I can be in for hours at a time, and yes, I know this is something that is personal, and there is no right/wrong on this. But after hours and hours of research and Youtube videos... I THINK, this (SMP STrike Extra) is a good option.

Thanks guys/gals...


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

*Selle SMP Pro*

I have the Selle SMP Pro on my Bianchi Sempre. I find it very comfortable and the 'drop-nose' design really helps in minimising perineal pressure. The Selle Italia Max Gel Flow is very comfortable too, but I personally prefer the Selle SMP. As with all things, try them all - only you know how it feels...


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hate my Selle Italia SLC Gel Flow
Like my Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
Love my SMP Gliders
Want an SMP Dynamic


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think the Extra is on their site because it's an older model. I have a SMP Extra I got at Performance, and I love it.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

If anyone on this Site has a SMP Dynamic and wants to trade it for my SMP Glider please PM me!


----------



## DiamondDave8 (Sep 9, 2011)

geekjimmy said:


> I don't think the Extra is on their site because it's an older model. I have a SMP Extra I got at Performance, and I love it.



Is it on a road bike?

What would be the replacement modle now that we know its a older/discontinued product.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

DiamondDave8 said:


> Is it on a road bike?
> 
> What would be the replacement modle now that we know its a older/discontinued product.


Yeah, I have it on a road bike. 

No clue about the replacement model. I deduced the model info from Google searches.


----------

